# X-large dog crate safe as "play pen"?



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I was thinking of purchasing a used x-large dog crate (48" long x 29" wide) to use to keep Icky confined when I cannot watch him or when we go out.

I like this idea because it has a top, so he cannot escape, and it has a plastic tray on the bottom so if he misses the pee pad it will not get on our hard wood floors. Also, it will be large enough to put his kennel inside, a pee pad, toys etc.

Originally I was going to get a 2x2 play pen, but this actually works out to being much larger!

I was just wondering if there are any reasons why someone does not think this is a good idea, or not safe? The only thing I could think of was the spacing of the bars, but I figure they cant be more than 1.5 or so inches wide, which would be small enough to keep him from getting his head stuck, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see in pics that some people here have them. The one down side that I see, is that they are heavy, and would be harder to move, and if you go somewhere it would be harder to take it down and transport with it. They are more costly, but if it's used you probably got a good deal. If it's just staying in one place and there is room fir your fluff to move around and have a bed and food and water, I think it would be great. They are more sturdy and less chance of escape!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Laura-My opinion is I would never leave my dog in a crate after reading stories of them getting caught in bars. Esp a big one with a Maltese. I know it's handy, but I read stories of Face, legs etc getting stuck. So it is XPEN for me. 
There was a thread other day about crates and not long ago a woman on SM posted that she had to unscrew the door while her dog was screaming :w00t:caught in door bars. And couple rescue ladies posted on that thread warning about seeing lots dogs hurt in their crates. That's when I put mine away. I do use it to separate them when we are doing in home training but it's right next to me in my view. 
JMHO. I love my adjustable / portable iris panel pen.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with Kandis... I'd be worried he'd try to escape and end up stuck.

I know Grace tries to fit through everything... so I can only imagine her in a big crate!

There is a popup xpen that has a top (zippered on).... I like the xpens because they have no bars for her to try and squeeze through.

The ones with the top are pretty inexpensive on ebay!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I got the IRIS "higher" panels, so don't need a top and they connect with rods. It's not as easy to reach down into pen but they can't jump over. I bought 8 panels, 2 of which have doors. No hinges to catch their mouth on. I like fact that I can use from 4 to 8 panels and I can slide it around the house. Or just use couple of the panels separately to block access to areas. I don't use them as much now but it's quick to set up in hurry.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the iris one also, but to me they are flimsy. I had to put two together because with the x tra panels my other fluffs could push on it from the outside and bend it in. The sturdiest one that I had was an baby play yard that you can also add panels to. It's taller than the x pen and sturdier. They sell them at Walmart and discount stores.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

North State Superyard XT Portable Playard - Walmart.comH
Here is the one that I really like.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I found the IRIS pen on amazon.com and I think I am going to go with that. I have decided to get the 24 inch one- I can always cover the top up if Icky decides that he wants to be an escape artist. Now I just need to deside if I should get the 4 panels, or if I should buy an additional 2. What do you guys think? I am trying to not go overboard here and buy only what I need, I dont mind spoiling the pets, but more often than not I buy for ME instead of them (if you know what I mean  ). 

Can I get away with the 4 panels instead of 6?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

YellowBird said:


> I found the IRIS pen on amazon.com and I think I am going to go with that. I have decided to get the 24 inch one- I can always cover the top up if Icky decides that he wants to be an escape artist. Now I just need to deside if I should get the 4 panels, or if I should buy an additional 2. What do you guys think? I am trying to not go overboard here and buy only what I need, I dont mind spoiling the pets, but more often than not I buy for ME instead of them (if you know what I mean  ).
> 
> Can I get away with the 4 panels instead of 6?


Do you have more than one fluff? I have 4 and when I put the puppy in the iris pen the other three would stand against it(with the additional panels) and it bowed in.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Do you have more than one fluff? I have 4 and when I put the puppy in the iris pen the other three would stand against it(with the additional panels) and it bowed in.


Nope, just Icky, 6 leopard geckos, 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles and a lovebird (and a partridge in a pear tree). I think after Icky comes home the zoo will be full


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

YellowBird said:


> Nope, just Icky, 6 leopard geckos, 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles and a lovebird (and a partridge in a pear tree). I think after Icky comes home the zoo will be full


One or probably two fluffs would be fine with the iris pen. My Yorkie, Hardy can get the door open though. He has managed to get out of or get my other fluffs out of everything!! I have to zip tie everything!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

YellowBird said:


> Nope, just Icky, 6 leopard geckos, 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles and a lovebird (and a partridge in a pear tree). I think after Icky comes home the zoo will be full


***I would get at least 6 panels*** 4 just holds a bed. If same size panels I have here, bet you will end up ordering more. I laid newspaper down to see how big it was and set his things on top. I would get the higher one if he is going to be alone. Depending on his size he could climb over short one. It's really hard to cover this pen. I tried once. Oh, always tighten latch screw on outside of door so he can't mess with the latch thing. If he lifts it (mine never touched it, but my neighbors yorkie did) the door will open. If you ever need to confine icky post op you can use just 4 panels. I first used 6 and then 8 as he aged for Sammie when I left him alone. How old is icky? Does your ticker says 6 weeks? Usually don't leave their mom/liter till 12 weeks, so I was not sure. I bought a roll of vynyl flooring at home depot that I sat the pen on until housebroken. Just make sure it extends beyond the pen or some dogs chew on the edges. 

I'm gonna check out Deborah's link now. I'm always on lookout for good stuff.
Deb--- I wish I could meet that cute little Hardy! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb- your Hardy sounds like my neighbors yorkie. He can JUMP so high. And has strong legs too. Bitty thing too, never know it. He's so cute!! :wub: but he is always up to something with Sammie, likes to play hide n seek. Penny won't hide so she just lays on floor watching them with little growls if they fly by her.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> ***I would get at least 6 panels*** 4 just holds a bed. If same size panels I have here, bet you will end up ordering more. I laid newspaper down to see how big it was and set his things on top. I would get the higher one if he is going to be alone. Depending on his size he could climb over short one. It's really hard to cover this pen. I tried once. Oh, always tighten latch screw on outside of door so he can't mess with the latch thing. If he lifts it (mine never touched it, but my neighbors yorkie did) the door will open. If you ever need to confine icky post op you can use just 4 panels. I first used 6 and then 8 as he aged for Sammie when I left him alone. How old is icky? Does your ticker says 6 weeks? Usually don't leave their mom/liter till 12 weeks, so I was not sure. I bought a roll of vynyl flooring at home depot that I sat the pen on until housebroken. Just make sure it extends beyond the pen or some dogs chew on the edges.
> 
> I'm gonna check out Deborah's link now. I'm always on lookout for good stuff.
> Deb--- I wish I could meet that cute little Hardy! :HistericalSmiley:


Yes he is currently ~6 weeks, however he is still with the breeder and will be until he is at least 12 weeks 

Sounds like 6 sections it will be. Each one is 3 feet long, so I can make a pen that is 3 feet x 6 feet.

I am concerned about him scaling the 2 foot high unit, however I dont really want the 3 foot high one either. Do many people have problems with their puppies climbing out? I was reading reviews on amazon and only a few people seemed to have that problem (often, although not always, it was with a larger puppy).

So many decisions. This is almost worst than trying to decide which food to feed him haha.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

YellowBird said:


> Nope, just Icky, 6 leopard geckos, 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles and a lovebird (and a partridge in a pear tree). I think after Icky comes home the zoo will be full


Tarantulas? :smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:

Wow, I admire you. In my 33 years of life I've tried almost everything to overcome my arachnophobia - without much of a success.
I'm not scared of anything else - mice, snakes, other bugs...not a problem, but the tiniest spider and I'm on a verge of screaming my head off.
I wish I wasn't scared of spiders so much...:blush:.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> One or *probably two fluffs* would be fine with the iris pen. My Yorkie, Hardy can get the door open though. He has managed to get out of or get my other fluffs out of everything!! I have to zip tie everything!!!!


:HistericalSmiley: Deborah is telling you that your zoo is not full yet... you need a second fluff!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

YellowBird said:


> Yes he is currently ~6 weeks, however he is still with the breeder and will be until he is at least 12 weeks
> 
> Sounds like 6 sections it will be. Each one is 3 feet long, so I can make a pen that is 3 feet x 6 feet.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to be wondering about it. You won't have a problem with a tiny puppy. Maybe when they are full grown. A friend of mine had a adult Maltese that could jump over top of short one.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a large crate for Ozzie (of course, before reading all these horror stories...) and thankfully, he doesn't try to escape or chew on the bars... however, he did jump over every gate we have tried... 

Lisa, on the other hand, CHEWS the gate we put up on the 2nd bedroom, so a crate would be out for her, I need to get her an xpen she can't destroy!! Thankfully in the meantime she has been *mostly* peeing on her pads...sigh....


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Tarantulas? :smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:
> 
> Wow, I admire you. In my 33 years of life I've tried almost everything to overcome my arachnophobia - without much of a success.
> I'm not scared of anything else - mice, snakes, other bugs...not a problem, but the tiniest spider and I'm on a verge of screaming my head off.
> I wish I wasn't scared of spiders so much...:blush:.


Haha, if you lived closer I would invite you over to meet the spider gang. Anyone I have ever met that was scared of spiders/tarantulas was not nearly afraid after meeting my one big girl- she is very calm and "sweet" (if you can call a 6 inch tarantula that...). I have had her for 10 years now, and hopefully she will live right up top her full life expectancy of 25 years!

I really love my tarantulas and hope to get a few more...once my convince my better half. Right now I am playing the game of "I should have one tarantula for every suit that you have"- he has over 20 suits!!

As for having more than one fuzz butt...I dunno! I think I am going to have my hands full with just the one right now! I kinna feel about dogs how I feel about my bird. I really enjoy getting attached to just one and spoiling the heck out of them and not having to divide my time/attention between more than one animal of the same species!

I think Ive decided to go with the 24 inch high pen, and get 6 panels of it. If we have escapee problems, I will deal with that then. I am not too worried about him jumping out when he is older since hopefully by then we wont have to pen him, or, I can get a baby gate or something for the kitchen area and confine him to there, OR buy a higher pen....or....*sigh*


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I was unable to find anywhere locally that sold the IRIS pen, and shipping to get it here was more than the cost of the pen itself. I did however find this one at Babies-R-Us today. I think it will work out well!

North States Superyard Classic - Grey - North States - Babies"R"Us


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

YellowBird said:


> Nope, just Icky, 6 leopard geckos, 3 tarantulas, 2 turtles and a lovebird (and a partridge in a pear tree). I think after Icky comes home the zoo will be full


I just had to burst out laughing at this post, Laura. You have geckos and tarantulas and you call a cute little, white, furry Maltese ICKY? :w00t::blink::new_shocked::wacko1::smtease: Really?  That's what I call geckos and tarantulas. 
(sorry I just couldn't resist.)


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the IRIS for Lucy (I think I posted a photo of it once). I have the shorter one, and only the standard 4 panels. It's big enough for her bed, another "bed" of a folded blanket, her water dish, and still more room. She COULD get out of it if she was a jumper/climber, but apparently she is content to stay in it. I did buy the mesh top that fits on it just in casem, but so far I haven't needed it. If I were you, I'd start with 4 panels and then decide if you need more.


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I just had to burst out laughing at this post, Laura. You have geckos and tarantulas and you call a cute little, white, furry Maltese ICKY? :w00t::blink::new_shocked::wacko1::smtease: Really?  That's what I call geckos and tarantulas.
> (sorry I just couldn't resist.)


Haha, that is how we roll around here! At least I do, my better half is just really tolerant 

Icky is CKC registered...his actual name is Sir Ichabod Crane (Legend of Sleepy Hollow fan!!!), but I think Icky sounds cute (maybe I have a warpped sense of cute though...I also call my favorite tarantula (Alice) cute..haha).

On a different note, I am going to return the pen that I got at Babies R Us...the panels are really hard to move into and out of place (I want to leave the door open for him incase he needs to piddle while he is out of his pen). I think I am going to order the IRIS from Amazon, get it shipped to the boarder near Winnipeg, and then make a day trip down and pick it, and some other goodies, up.


----------

